# ElCon charger with wide input voltage range AC85V-AC265V at 50Hz or 60Hz available



## Jane Huang (Jun 30, 2010)

We are the *manufacturer *of ElCon battery charger.



We supply for *Suzhou Eagle* – a golf cart manufacturer and Chery automobile – an EV manufacturer up to 1000pcs per month. We also supply many EV companies at home and abroad, including Australia .We configure our chargers for batteries– *Thunder Sky, Sky Energy, Headway,*Trojan, US battery, PSI batteries in Taiwan, R & J batteries in Australia etc., 

Our ElCon battery chargers have following advantages compared with other charger manufacturers:











































1.Wide input voltage range AC85V-AC265V at 50Hz or 60Hz available for worldwide requirements.

2.Fully sealed and water-proof,protection class IP46,vibration-proof level up to SAEJ1378.

3.Intelligent tempreture compensation function in the charging process.

4.Available for various kinds of batteries like lead-acid battery , LiFePO4 battery,etc.

5.10 unique algorithms AH setting for lead-acid battery charger and voltage setting for LiFePO4 battery charger 

6.Full load efficiency high with above 93%.

7.Internal integrated PFC,no pollution to electric-network,avoid shocking on electric network from heavy current.
[email protected]


----------

